# Bessacarr E735 Draining the Truma and water system



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, can anyone help, i have checked through the Truma 6002 manual and it tells me there should be an electronic drain valve, but no matter where i have looked i just cannot find one, i have traced the water supply from the pump to the Truma and it dosn't appear anywhere, there is however a small yellow handle valve just after the pump which appears it may drain the whole system as it is lower than the boiler, does anyone know if this is to replace the electronic valve ??

Thanks
Brian


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

on my van if you lift the small yellow handle valve just after the pump (just before the heater) it will drain the whole system .

Ralph


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

I have the Bessi 745 and confirm that. To drain the system. open the drain cock for the water tank open all taps on sinks etc. Then the small tap between water heater and water tank. Leave the little lever in the up position. You can hear the water draining out. My vans a 2001 version of the 745. Hope this helps.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Ralph & Tony

I have tried the valve and it did empty quite a lot of water, its a pity that the hand books don't mention it ??

Brian


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2005)

I'm a bit late on this as I have only just seen the post. We have an E735 and Swift do not fit the electronic valve referred to in the manual. The system is drained by lifting the inspection cover for the undefloor water pump (next to the wardrobe) and opeining the drain tap. All the domestic taps should be open to allow full draining. We did have the electronic valve on a Burstner, it is designed to automatically dump at temperatures below 8 degrees which can be annoying at times.
HTH
Robin


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

our drain is the same lift up type . . . just remember to close it before using the unit !


----------

